# Anyone else get a "Water pump settlement" form?



## ajs5155 (Nov 22, 2021)

The case is called Zhao, et al vs VWGoA. One of the many things it says is if you currently or previously owned a leased a certain VW vehicle equipped with a 1.8L or 2.0L engine you may be entitled to benefits.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I guess my first question (after I answer NO) is did you?
Can you post the document?
My last question is what Year, Make, Model and sub-model do you own?

Bob.


----------



## baschwar (Sep 22, 2001)

Yes... 2020 Tiguan SE4Mo... have not had water pump issues (yet)... so not sure what to do, if anything.


----------



## ajs5155 (Nov 22, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I guess my first question (after I answer NO) is did you?
> Can you post the document?
> My last question is what Year, Make, Model and sub-model do you own?
> 
> Bob.


Yes, I have. The doc is on the following link. I have a '19 Tiguan SE awd. You can run your VIN and check the doc on www.waterpumpsettlement.com to see if yours is included. I only have ~18k miles on mine and I did have to add a small amount of coolant as I noticed a couple weeks ago it was below the minimum line.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My 2021 is "confirmed" NOT a vehicle in the settlement.
Thank You for the heads up, much appreciated.

Bob.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

I tried to join another similar over a year ago for my wife's 2011 Tiguan for which we had to have the water pump replaced twice (I did it myself and have receipts for it). They rejected my claim because I didn't provide proof of "cooling system maintenance" every 30,000 miles.






2018 VW Tiguan Coolant


2018 VW Tiguan coolant flush & other coolant services near me. Compare coolant coupons and book your service appointment online today.




www.nalleyvw.com




.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

I got the notice today. Thing is, I have been noticing a slight coolant smell after the Tiguan has been driven. I haven't been able to see any sign of leakage at the radiator, hoses or t-stat housing. At about 20K miles I got a low coolant warning and had to top off the reservoir.


----------



## classroompuddling (7 mo ago)

Over a year ago, I attempted to join another such group for my wife's 2011 Tiguan, for which we had to replace the water pump twice (I did it myself and have receipts for it). Because I didn't offer proof of "cooling system repair" every 30,000 miles, my claim was denied.gmail


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I got 2 because before I had my 2019 Tiguan, I had leased a 2017 Passat. Both were listed on the letter.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Came in the mail today. $1.7 mil for the lawyers, $3,500 for the three primary litigants, minor warranty extension for everyone else.....seems to be a recurring pattern.....I guess these water pump lawyers worked twice as hard as the transmission class action ones who only got $900K.... And we wonder why cars are so expensive.

Our Tig used about an ounce of coolant every 1,500 miles. The dealer pressure tested it and said it was fine. I recently added 4 oz but haven't calculated out if the rate of consumption has changed. (If anything it has gone down).

Be aware that although the owner's manual emphatically warns not to mix G12 and G13 coolants, in VW's infinite wisdom the dealer now sells only G12evo which is suppose to be compatible with the G13 that came in our cars.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Not sure I understand your comment about coolant mixing. G12 is not G12evo.

They (Audi documentation in this example, but VW should be exactly the same) say it's safe to mix G12evo if you vehicle came with G13 originally (initial filling).


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

jonese said:


> Not sure I understand your comment about coolant mixing. G12 is not G12evo.
> 
> They (Audi documentation in this example, but VW should be exactly the same) say it's safe to mix G12evo if you vehicle came with G13 originally (initial filling).





IbsFt said:


> .......
> 
> Be aware that although the owner's manual emphatically warns not to mix G12 and G13 coolants, in VW's infinite wisdom the dealer now sells only *G12evo which is suppose to be compatible with the G13 that came in our cars*.


Not sure what is unclear about it. Why VW didn't just call it G14 to eliminate any potential confusion.....


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

What’s a VW without a water pump settlement lol. I went through this with my 2011 GTI and now again on the Tiguan. 

I noticed my Tiguan does lose a little coolant over time. Nothing concerning but it wouldn’t surprise me if the water pump develops a leak before 40k miles.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

skrol said:


> I got the notice today. Thing is, I have been noticing a slight coolant smell after the Tiguan has been driven. I haven't been able to see any sign of leakage at the radiator, hoses or t-stat housing. At about 20K miles I got a low coolant warning and had to top off the reservoir.


Pretty similar situation on my wifes 2019 Tiguan. I have been noticing coolant smell here and there since the car was new but I can never see any leak. Car just hit 20k miles now(covid car, low miles). I remember adding coolant one time because it was close to min line. But thats all I have done to it in the last 3 years when it comes to coolant.
Received letter today.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

IbsFt said:


> Not sure what is unclear about it. Why VW didn't just call it G14 to eliminate any potential confusion.....


'Cause maybe the new formulation is closer to G12 and didn't warrant a new number? I dunno.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Got 1 yesterday for my '20 SE R Line Black. Never had an issue with mine coolant-wise or anything else. My VIN says it qualifies as a Settlement Class vehicle too. Advice on what to do? Maybe approach dealer and ask them to verify all is OK? Advice appreciated


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Got the letter yesterday. I've had zero problems with the water pump. Wouldn't the warranty cover a failed water pump anyway?


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

What I don't get is why a class action suit rather than a recall. Is it because VW has not fessed up to an issue? Sounds like a Toyota tactic.


----------



## ianbakshi (Jan 2, 2006)

skrol said:


> What I don't get is why a class action suit rather than a recall. Is it because VW has not fessed up to an issue? Sounds like a Toyota tactic.


Also received the letter. We have a 2014 Touareg and a 2019 Beetle. Both cars are not included in the class action. Wonder why we got the letter and also why a 2018 Beetle is included but not the 2019?


----------



## RandomMike (Nov 7, 2019)

Yep got it, '19 AT


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 23, 2020)

I got two yesterday, 1 for a 2019 Tig 4motion SE which I just traded in for a 2022 R line 4motion SE and one for my 2020 Tig 4motion SE. I will just hang on to it in case I have a problem down the road.


----------



## ThatOtherMikeSmith (Sep 17, 2021)

ajs5155 said:


> The case is called Zhao, et al vs VWGoA. One of the many things it says is if you currently or previously owned a leased a certain VW vehicle equipped with a 1.8L or 2.0L engine you may be entitled to benefits.


I got two, one for my current '19 GLI and one for the '17 GTI I leased before that. Must be for Mk7 EA888s. Haven't had any water pump problems though.


----------



## kmsmith58 (Oct 30, 2021)

Got a letter for 2 VW's and 2 Audi's I own, all with the 2.0T engine (VW TSI) (Audi TFSI). Had one pump leak. VW replaced it at no charge. The pump is under the intake manifold and almost impossible to see it from the top. So if you suspect a leak get under the car and pull the pan off below the engine. The warranty is good for 10 years or 100,000 miles. My leak came at 92,000 miles with 9 years on the car.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

kmsmith58 said:


> The warranty is good for 10 years or 100,000 miles.


Is that the original car warranty, or some added warranty for this issue?

I've added coolant to my 2019 Arteon 3-4 times over 12k miles. Maybe 1 cup or so each time.


----------



## nick_kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got my waterpump replaced by my dealer. 

Low coolant light popped up last week, got some G12 evo from the dealer, topped off. Light came back on this week.

2019 Tiguan, built early 2019


The Bottle said G13 Coolant, but the dealer sold me the G12 Evo. They said that it was no problem using that to top off.


----------



## jimk151 (Apr 5, 2021)

I got a form for my 2017 Tiguan and then ran the VIN on their website, which wasn't included.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

attofarad said:


> Is that the original car warranty, or some added warranty for this issue?
> 
> I've added coolant to my 2019 Arteon 3-4 times over 12k miles. Maybe 1 cup or so each time.


Have it checked, it's leaking, that's how my 2019 R was fixed under warranty just last month. I filled about 1 cup after coolant lite came on, then I noticed wet under radiator on the bottom engine plastic cover. All fixed under warranty since 2019 gold R has a 72K 6 year warranty, I'm, now at 58,500 miles


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

CE said:


> Have it checked, it's leaking, that's how my 2019 R was fixed under warranty just last month. I filled about 1 cup after coolant lite came on, then I noticed wet under radiator on the bottom engine plastic cover. All fixed under warranty since 2019 gold R has a 72K 6 year warranty, I'm, now at 58,500 miles


I also got 2 notices for previous GTI and stuff, it's a known issue, plastic housing ain't holding up. But I never paid for a repair on it


----------



## BiggECheez (Jun 22, 2021)

Same here…notice that it’s for reimbursement, though, and not a recall or warranty extension. It states the coverage for reimbursement is only good through September 2022, fyi


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

The biggest problems with plastic water pumps is not leakage, but if something gets into the antifreeze, it can easily break off the pump impellors. All plastic water pumps should all be replaced with a 3rd party upgrade.

Here is a typical VW water pump with plastic impellor.










But here is the one I think they are recalling, due to its complexity and multiple materials.


----------



## Stephanie! (Jul 1, 2016)

ajs5155 said:


> The case is called Zhao, et al vs VWGoA. One of the many things it says is if you currently or previously owned a leased a certain VW vehicle equipped with a 1.8L or 2.0L engine you may be entitled to benefits.


YES!! And I am so happy because back in March I posted about this exact issue coming up for my recently-out-of-warranty-but-super-low-miles 2016 GSW and had even said this should be a recall... this is pretty close! 

Long story short, after posting this, I ended up not getting it fixed right away because I had to leave town for a while and as a remote worker, my car is just parked most of the time (see: 54k miles after 6 years). BUT! I was planning on doing it this week, so when I got this letter in the mail last week, I had to also go check my horoscope because I felt EXTREMELY lucky. Dropped it off last night at the dealer for my FREE REPAIR. Amazing.









2016 GSW, only 54k miles and already leaking...


Dealer caught it during service, quoted me $1600 😱. My local guy says he can beat the price so he will be fixing on Monday, but… yikes? Seems pretty quick to have an issue like this? Love my GSW, but not stoked to see so many other posts about coolant issues here. Is this approaching recall...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

As an aside, I also hate any water pump run off the timing belt.
If you have a poor antifreeze mixture and it gets cold enough, a frozen water pump should not strip the timing belt and bend valves like VW does. The water pump should always be serpentine driven instead of timing belt.


----------



## cosmo712 (Aug 10, 2013)

I got the same for my two cars, but one is only 24K and the other 17K miles, it'll be my luck by the time it does show it's arse, the recall will be over....


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Isn't the water pump actually run via a small belt ?


----------



## seano11 (Jun 13, 2015)

I had my thermostat stick up at about 120,000 miles, which required replacing the water pump assembly to fix. THat's past the mile limit, so no money for me.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

G12 Evo is the replacement for G13.



nick_kun said:


> Just got my waterpump replaced by my dealer.
> 
> Low coolant light popped up last week, got some G12 evo from the dealer, topped off. Light came back on this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## xopher2000 (Jul 18, 2015)

Wish I had - just had to replace it two weeks ago.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Read this thread.
You may be able to use the form in the first post to get re-imbursement..









Volkswagen Engine Water Pump Settlement


Got this in the mail today. (attached PDF) My 2016 is only 30k miles, did nothing yet, should I, and who should I trust? Oh, and if I decide to have a replacement done by someone I totally trust to do it correctly, is there a "new" latest and greatest, non-issue product that has replaced the old...




www.vwvortex.com





Bob.


----------



## Chipperman (Aug 27, 2015)

My pump leaked at 59,000 miles of my original 60,000 mile warranty (2016 GSW) so it was replaced under warranty. At the time there was a recall for Audi with the same motor but not for VW. Same part. Cute.
Because they could not find a pump anywhere (VW US had none in the warehouse) they gave me an Audi pump (same part number, think about that!) from their recall. I was told it was the third revision of the pump since mine was installed. It comes in two parts so the sourced each from a different dealer and put it together. See why VW always has dealer issues? Anyway, it has worked fine so far with 109,000 miles on the odometer. But, I am getting closer to that 59,000 mile wear point. We'll see. It was covered under warranty but dealer and private shops quoted about $750 to replace. The labor is a big pain in the ass.

My 1979 Toyota pickup to about 20 minutes and a $20 pump to fix. Steel impeller and lasted 150,000 miles before failure. We are making real progress here.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

cosmo712 said:


> I got the same for my two cars, but one is only 24K and the other 17K miles, it'll be my luck by the time it does show it's arse, the recall will be over....


The point of a "recall" is you do the repair pre-emptively.
You do not wait for the leak.
If you did not get the letter yet, then ask at the dealership.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

kirk_augustin said:


> The point of a "recall" is you do the repair pre-emptively.
> You do not wait for the leak.
> If you did not get the letter yet, then ask at the dealership.


I could be wrong, but I don't believe anyone said this is a "recall".
It's a "settlement" form for those with issues or those that have had them and paid for them out of pocket....

I "think" it's VW's clever way of not having to deal with a recall, which could includes 10's of thousands of vehicles.
But then again, it could just be my "interpretation"......

Bob.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

On many American engines (including the LS1), 50,000 miles or less water pump replacement is normal. And here VW is getting sued for 100,000 water pump failures? Seems like they have been a target ever since Dieselgate. Wouldn't be surprised if they just pull out of the US market entirely soon.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not familiar with American engines (as I've owned Mitsubishi's for the last 20+ yrs).
But I tend to agree with you that water pump replacements are "encouraged", especially with timing belt replacements.
For Mitsu's, it was 60K.
I'm not trying to sway owners away from the VW brand, just trying to "show" them the way "I" think they are approaching quality issues. ("settlement" vw "recall" seems like a bit of a marketing/engineering "thing").

(I was an "engineer" [albeit, software] for 30+ yrs., so I get the "protect the company" idiom {pretty much gibberish}...lol)

Bob.

EDIT: I actually LOVE my Tiguan...just sayin...


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Shawn O said:


> On many American engines (including the LS1), 50,000 miles or less water pump replacement is normal. And here VW is getting sued for 100,000 water pump failures? Seems like they have been a target ever since Dieselgate. Wouldn't be surprised if they just pull out of the US market entirely soon.


Do you really think only VW has to deal with this kind of crap? It is part of doing business for all car manufacturers. Just do a search on "automotive class action lawsuit." We all get to pay more for the vehicles we buy to cover those costs. To be fair a few are justified...I'll just stop there before ranting.

Remember none of the car makers promise a perfect vehicle that will never break, just that they will fix it if it fails within the warranty period.


----------



## 808vw (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all,

My water pump went out at 71k and repair was done by dealership. Happy and hoping that will be covered under the lawsuit.

Less then a month later my upper radiator hose "failed and was seeping" according to the dealership, so that had to be replaced. I was pissed because I had just paid a fortune for the water pump.

Do you think I can claim this under the water pump lawsuit? Is this something that must be detached/attached/touched during a water pump install?


----------

